# Other methods for green water treatment?



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm anticipating an imminent green water problem in my 10 gallon. The tank is currently cycling and the water is developing a hazy green hue when I turn the lights off (when the lights are on, the cloudiness just looks white). I have a UV sterilizer, and I'm familiar with putting my tank through a blackout, but are there any other ways to handle green water?

Also, I've been testing my water daily and am just coming down off of my beginning ammonia spike. This could be a bacteria bloom, but would a bacteria bloom be green when you turn the tank lights off?

Note: I added two Marimo moss balls from my LFS five days ago, and if this is a green water problem they are undoubtedly the culprits.

Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

ammonia and high light are the causes of green water. Thats a heck of a lot of light you have for that tank. I wouldn't turn it on for 3-4 days and wrap if necessary. Small water changes will help. but may mess up your cycle if you're going fishless. Never heard of any other way to treat, but I've never experienced it.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Gotcha. Thanks buddy


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd think the marimo balls might actually help. Green water will probably go away when cycling is done. As was said, less light will help.


----------

